# Would you leave the velvet on or off?



## KYHeadhunter02 (Sep 6, 2010)

I kinda want to leave it on because that is the way he was when I killed him, my taxidermist suggested that he could boil it and remove it. I have never seen one mounted with the velvet partially on. If you have any pics post them up.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

remove it, if he would have lived 5 minutes longer it would be gone anyway


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I myself would leave it on.


----------



## BULLBLASTER (Sep 14, 2007)

i had them leave mine on and he did some kind of dip to tan it all. i think it looks good on there


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

If you take it off, I will hate you forever. There is nothing I want more in life than to take a buck that is partially in velvet, and have it hanging off. I can't believe any taxidermist would suggest taking it off. 


For God's sake, preserve the stuff. Please.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

First of all, congrats on a great deer.

Second, LEAVE IT ON! With it, its a cool buck that not many people have....without it, itis just another 8 point.

You might never forgive yourself if you take it off.

just my 2cents


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

If it were mine I would leave it. I've done a few partial velvet deer, but they were all either sick or suffered testicle injuries. Here is the one that was sick:


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is one that was testicularly challenged.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

I would leave it on! In Indiana the deer are out of velvet by Oct. 1(bowseason). I have wanted one in velvet for years, even partial velvet. It just shows it was meant to be for you to get it before he rubbed it all off. The DNR wants us to shoot more deer, to me, just open up September for bowhunting and the hardcore bowhunters will fight those skeeters and heat to take velvet bucks.

Congratulations! He is a beautiful buck....


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

I woud leave it on. Either way it will make a nice mount.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

I'm with Cole, I would leave it. Any taxidermist that would suggest boiling it of,IMO, is a knucklehead. 



TimberlandTaxi said:


> Here is one that was testicularly challenged.


Was his name Cole?:wink:


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Brian Jones said:


> I'm with Cole, I would leave it. Any taxidermist that would suggest boiling it of,IMO, is a knucklehead.
> 
> 
> 
> Was his name Cole?:wink:


No, we called him "Raider Fan."


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Touche


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

I killed my first P&Y this year and it was just about 90% still on there and it will stay the way I drug it out of the woods.


----------



## livtohunt (Jan 28, 2011)

beautiful buck congrats...leave that velvet alone !!


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

leave the velvet it add to the mount. Not to many have killed a nice early buck with velvet.


----------



## athenslady35 (Aug 15, 2010)

phantom1 said:


> I would leave it on! In Indiana the deer are out of velvet by Oct. 1(bowseason). I have wanted one in velvet for years, even partial velvet. It just shows it was meant to be for you to get it before he rubbed it all off. The DNR wants us to shoot more deer, to me, just open up September for bowhunting and the hardcore bowhunters will fight those skeeters and heat to take velvet bucks.
> 
> Congratulations! He is a beautiful buck....


What he said! My goal is to get a velvet someday but will have to go out west to do it thanks to Indiana seasons so I guess velvet Muley it is!


----------



## Firedog43 (May 17, 2007)

Dude you gotta leave it on .


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Why even ask leave it on


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i'd keep it on


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

I would leave as is for sure..Great buck!


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Leave it on for sure...Will look awesome...


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

Leave it the way you shot it and inform the taxi that he will no longer get any of your business for such a ridiculous suggestion.


----------



## WhiteRubi (Aug 15, 2006)

We always leave it on unless the customer wants it done differently. We still freeze dry it for a period of time to help preserve it. We've done a few with shredded velvet and some artificial blood on the velvet and hard antler. I'd love to have one of my own.


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

You have a great buck there. Either way is OK. But I have to agree with you... in that if that is the way he was when you shot him. And that is the way you want to remember him. Then by all means LEAVE IT ON. I would consider finding a different guy to mount it.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd leave it on. What did you decide?


----------



## KYHeadhunter02 (Sep 6, 2010)

I told him to leave it. I should be getting it back soon. I will post the finished product when i get it back.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> I told him to leave it. I should be getting it back soon. I will post the finished product when i get it back.


Awesome


----------



## moondoondude (Dec 17, 2009)

KYHeadhunter02 said:


> I told him to leave it. I should be getting it back soon. I will post the finished product when i get it back.


Awesome. I also left it on - Just the way it was when I shot him. That's the way he should be remembered.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

moondoondude said:


> Awesome. I also left it on - Just the way it was when I shot him. That's the way he should be remembered.


WOW!! what a buck, my life goal in hunting is to shoot a drop tine buck, but a double drop tine, thats just crazy!


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

I hope you leave it on. Thats the way he was when you shot him.


----------

